
A site that generates regexs based off examples given - maraschino
http://regex.inginf.units.it/index.html
======
ftarlao
This Regex Generator site works as follows, you provide text examples by
highlighting the strings to extract; the strings to not extract are the
surrounding text. The Regex Generator finds out a regular expression that
complies with provided examples and performs the desired text extraction task.

This is a research project of the Machine Learning Lab
[http://machinelearning.inginf.units.it/](http://machinelearning.inginf.units.it/)

The engine has also been released opensource here:
[https://github.com/MaLeLabTs/RegexGenerator](https://github.com/MaLeLabTs/RegexGenerator)

------
chavo-b
There is an interesting discussion about here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9946681)

------
Zekio
I've used this almost everytime I make a regex, simply because it is easier
than learning regex all over again..

Edit: actually I also use Regex101.com, but not as often as regex gen ++

~~~
rubinho
I've obtained a regex like this:
\d\w\w\w\d++(?=\w)|(?<=\d[^\d]\w)\d++|(?<=\w\w\w\d\w\w\w\w\w\w\w\w)\w

for me this regex is bullshit! totally useless!

~~~
ftarlao
In order to obtain a good solution, it is important to provide representative
examples; it is also important that such examples provide surrounding text
that has not to be extracted. We have observed that poor solutions often
appear when users provide little variety in examples and no negative examples
at all. I suggest to improve the provided examples ad re-execute the solution
search.

------
changli
The website authors recently published the details behind their tool:
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=7...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=7374717&newsearch=true&queryText=inference%20of%20regular%20expression)

